# help pick in-ceiling speakers on a budget



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

please help me decide on in-ceiling speaks for rear left and right, to go in ceiling behind couch. I am on a budget and dont want to spend alot. I was planning on $100 for the pair, lmk if I am cheap and should do more. I was looking at the ones from monoprice but saw some stuff in the hts catalog section. I have plenty of room between joists. If i need to provide ny additional info lmk. thanks.

on a side note, should i run a rear center in ceiling?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First off, Welcome to the Shack.
Second,...how about a little more info. As in, what are your expectations? If you are just looking to get some rear surrounds to fill out your 5.1 and have aesthetic limitations, pretty much any speaker will do. If you expect a good quality speaker and good sound from in-ceilings,.... then yes, you are being cheap :bigsmile: Good in-ceiling speakers cost many times more than comparable in room speakers. Unfortunately $100 does not go very far even for in room speakers let alone in-wall or in-ceiling.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

yes fill is what i need, thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Just about anything will work, even so I'd suggest something from a company with extensive in-wall / in-ceiling experience. For example: RBH Sound A505R and a BC-5R back can. This is the bare minimum "I" would go with. A good in-ceiling with a proper enclosure would be best, but a back can would definitely help. These would about double your budget, IIRC $139 pr plus the cost of the cans.

What speakers are you considering from Monoprice?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

where would u purchase them from? i found the speakers online for approx $85 but cant find the cans


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The RBH speakers are an example of the type and quality I would recommend as a minimum speaker for your purpose. There are others as well. If you audition and like the RBH's, the back cans are available from RBH Sound or any authorized RBH dealer. Most decent manufacturers of in-ceilings also have an enclosure or back can available.


----------

